# Filetrip down?



## tagzard (May 29, 2011)

I can't download anything.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 29, 2011)

Works for me.


----------



## samjef11 (May 29, 2011)

does not work for me is my isp=internet service provider block the ip address my provider is bt. error 

The website cannot display the page

HTTP 500

Most likely causes:
•The website is under maintenance.
•The website has a programming error.
What you can try:

Refresh the page.

Go back to the previous page.

This error (HTTP 500 Internal Server Error) means that the website you are visiting had a server problem which prevented the webpage from displaying.

For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2011)

It's up I'm afraid. You could try editing your hosts to resolve Filetrip.net to 88.190.22.202.


----------



## samjef11 (May 29, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> It's up I'm afraid. You could try editing your hosts to resolve Filetrip.net to 88.190.22.202.


how can i do that do i need to call bt my isp.


----------



## Omega_2 (May 29, 2011)

DNS can be such a strange thing at times.(it's usually my AP's main issue, too)


----------



## tj_cool (May 29, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> It's up I'm afraid.Yeah, FileTrip is really scary these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can enter 88.190.22.202 as your browser address. It should go to filetrip then.
But you can also edit your hosts file to automatically make it use 88.190.22.202 when you go to filetrip. Just google on how to change your hosts file if you need more info on that.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 29, 2011)

run "%windows%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts" and add to the bottom line what tj said


----------



## vincentx77 (May 30, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else is having this issue, but I just tried to go to filetrip to download something, and I can't get there through the link on the gbatemp homepage. Chromium and Konqueror  say there is an HTTP 500 server error, Firefox shows a blank screen, and Rekonq does nothing but sit at the page it was on. I can go there by typing filetrip.net or by using the ip.


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2011)

I don't understand what you're saying...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can go there by typing filetrip.net or by using the ip.


so you can visit? or what?


edit: i tried WWW.filetrip.net and THAT is not working.
i'll see about fixing that...


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> I don't understand what you're saying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not via the "downloads" link at the top of GBAtemp, but you can by searching it.


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, I see.
I need to link to filetrip.net correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fixing the www. issue already...

edit: all good, www. should be working in the next few hours...


----------



## Marauding (May 30, 2011)

time to drink my own piss.


----------

